# Luminar 2019 with libraries coming soon from Skylum software, this will be a free upgrade for current users



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 25, 2018)

> Skylum Software will be releasing Luminar 2019 with Libraries in December of 2019, if not earlier. This update will be a big one, and to make it even bigger, Skylum is giving it away for free to current license holders.
> *About Luminar 2019 Libraries:*
> The first version of Libraries in Luminar is all about these main points: performance, comfort, and a complete user experience. This means the new version will give you speed to browse & organize images without the extra wait time. This means that you’ll enjoy your photos moments after you start the software.
> *A summary of what’s coming for Luminar*
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Mars1954 (Sep 26, 2018)

Releasing in December 2019 thats well over a year away why would you guys publish this now?


----------



## LesC (Sep 26, 2018)

Think that's a typo, according to the Skylum, Libraries will arrive December 2018 with no paid upgrade until at least Dec 2019. See here: https://skylum.com/blog/new-luminar...277759501&mc_cid=1027275860&mc_eid=c339704129

I asked if Libraries will be able to read/use exisitng Lightroom catalogue & was told "LR migration tool will be added in the future updates"


----------



## MrChad (Sep 26, 2018)

is Libraries the DAM (digital asset manager) many of us have been waiting for to add an Apple Aperture like experience to Luminar?


----------

